# Ladies Fob Watch



## blackjak (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm new to the forum and to watch repairs so if I ask what seems like stupid questions please forgive me. My wife got left various watches (nothing of commercial value) in her mothers will. I decided I would have a go at repairing one of the fob watches however I do not know how to get the mechanism out of the case. I am sure one of you can help. The watch is similar to one listed on e-bay(item no. 33030219708) Eventually I hope to repair one that belonged to her grandmother as a surprise for her.

thanks

blackjak


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

blackjak said:


> I'm new to the forum and to watch repairs so if I ask what seems like stupid questions please forgive me. My wife got left various watches (nothing of commercial value) in her mothers will. I decided I would have a go at repairing one of the fob watches however I do not know how to get the mechanism out of the case. I am sure one of you can help. The watch is similar to one listed on e-bay(item no. 33030219708) Eventually I hope to repair one that belonged to her grandmother as a surprise for her.
> 
> thanks
> 
> blackjak


  Photo's of the movement would be a help.

Rabbit


----------



## blackjak (Jan 29, 2009)

I have taken some photos but am unable to load them at the moment but will get them posted as soon as I can

blackjak


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm no watchmaker, but I will say that it sounds like a very sweet idea. I wish you all the best of luck and hope that your wife loves what you've done to her family heirloom/s.


----------



## blackjak (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for that. Here is the photo I have finally managed to copy. Hope someone can help


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you tell us, what are that word is on the movement (near that big wheel at 6 o'clock)?

Are there any other punchs, hallmarks or other words in the case?

Andreas


----------



## Bernie (May 14, 2008)

Hello,

ist seems to be a nice idea, but this watch is something for a watchmaker, because it is a lot of work, the click is broken or lost and some parts are corroded, difficult to repair. Without experience it is better to ask a watchmaker!

Bernhard


----------



## blackjak (Jan 29, 2009)

This is not the watch I intend to repair rather the one I am using to work out how to go about the repairs to the other one. Basically I want to know how to get the works out of the case on this one so I can see what is what.

blackjak


----------



## blackjak (Jan 29, 2009)

The wording in the works at 6.00 oclock is 'swiss made'. There are a what I would classify as possible English hallmark (looks like a bull or a boxer style dog) on all parts of the case with the P0.935A silver standard. The number is 69543. There also looks like a repair/service mark scratched into the inside of the case but I cannot read it at the moment. I am awaiting a new eyepiece I have ordered.


----------



## blackjak (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is a photo of the watch face and two others of a key wind fob watch I have

blackjak


----------

